# Java z firefoksem (bin i ze zrodel)

## lo53r

Witam

Mam problem dotyczący połączenia FF z java. Otóż gdy wchodzę na jakąkolwiek stronę www gdzie jest aplet java np. http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml przegladarka wczytuje wszystko ladnie po czym pojawia sie aplet z rysunkiem i informacja ze sie laduje aplet i tak potrafi wisiec przez dobre 5-8 minut. Probowałem usunąc folder ~/.java oraz ~/.mozilla niestety nie przynioslo to zadowalających efektów.

EDIT:

i jest jeszcze takie zjawisko: gdy otworzy aplet na dowolnej stronie to na pozostalych stronach otwiera wszystko w tempie zadowalajacym jednak tak sie dzieje tylko do czasu zamkniecia FF.Last edited by lo53r on Wed Jan 02, 2008 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebas86

Jaka wersja JDK/JRE (1.4, 1.6, blackdown, sun)?

Poza tym nie masz po prostu słabego łącza albo problemów z dużymi stratami pakietów?

----------

## lo53r

wiec tak:

1) lacze jest dobre - na windowsie i wczesniej tez na linuksie bylo ok

2) java jest ta, ktora sie dogrywa razem z Firefoksem

3) strata pakietow ? rozumiem ze to moge sprawdzic poprzez pingowanie - prawda ?

EDIT:

```

lo53r@localhost ~ $ java-config -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Sun 32bit JRE 1.6.0.03 [emul-linux-x86-java-1.6]

*)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.03 [sun-jdk-1.6]

```

```
lo53r@localhost ~ $ ping www.onet.pl

PING www.onet.pl (213.180.130.200) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from f1virt.onet.pl (213.180.130.200): icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=32.5 ms

64 bytes from f1virt.onet.pl (213.180.130.200): icmp_seq=2 ttl=59 time=27.7 ms

64 bytes from f1virt.onet.pl (213.180.130.200): icmp_seq=3 ttl=59 time=44.7 ms

64 bytes from f1virt.onet.pl (213.180.130.200): icmp_seq=4 ttl=59 time=18.0 ms

64 bytes from f1virt.onet.pl (213.180.130.200): icmp_seq=5 ttl=59 time=16.3 ms

64 bytes from f1virt.onet.pl (213.180.130.200): icmp_seq=6 ttl=59 time=14.2 ms

64 bytes from f1virt.onet.pl (213.180.130.200): icmp_seq=7 ttl=59 time=33.4 ms

64 bytes from f1virt.onet.pl (213.180.130.200): icmp_seq=8 ttl=59 time=14.4 ms

--- www.onet.pl ping statistics ---

8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 7021ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 14.299/25.203/44.787/10.457 ms

```

----------

## Belliash

System 64bit jak mniewam, skoro firefox-bin to powinienes uzywac 32bit javy...

To sie sprawdza tak: eselect java-nsplugin list

----------

## lo53r

```

lo53r@localhost ~ $ eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

  [1]   emul-linux-x86-java-1.6  current

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins

```

----------

## Belliash

a i w firefoxie w about:plugins masz widoczny plugin javy?

----------

## lo53r

wydaje mi sie ze tak

```

Zainstalowane wtyczki

Więcej informacji o wtyczkach znajdziesz na mozilla.org.

Pomoc dotycząca instalacji wtyczek jest dostępna na plugindoc.mozdev.org.

Shockwave Flash

    Nazwa pliku: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 9.0 r48

Typ MIME    Opis    Rozszerzenia    Włączony

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Tak

application/futuresplash    FutureSplash Player    spl    Tak

Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03-b05

    Nazwa pliku: libjavaplugin_oji.so

    Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03

Typ MIME    Opis    Rozszerzenia    Włączony

application/x-java-vm    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.3    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.3    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.3.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.5    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;version=1.6    Java       Tak

application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.6.0_03    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.3    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.3    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.3.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.1    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.2    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.5    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;version=1.6    Java       Tak

application/x-java-bean;jpi-version=1.6.0_03    Java       Tak

Default Plugin

    Nazwa pliku: libnullplugin.so

    The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.

Typ MIME    Opis    Rozszerzenia    Włączony

*    All types    .*    Nie
```

----------

## Belliash

Noo to powinno dzialac....

----------

## lo53r

... bo działa, tylko zanim jakikolwiek aplet javy sie zaladuje to ja zdaze zrobic herbate cos zjesc wroce i spore szanse ze jeszcze nie bedzie wlaczony. moze tak. jaki jest sposob na szzybki sposob nakrecenia jakiegos filmu to wrzuce na jakis serwis i zoabczysz jak to wyglada.

----------

## Belliash

a moze firewall? qos? etc?

Nie wiem co tam masz....

BTW: czemu 32bit firefox a nie 64?  :Neutral: 

----------

## lo53r

firewall'a - nie posiadam

qos - watpie abym cos takiego mial ^_^

ostatnio odpalalem azureusa - jak wiadomo on skoro korzysta z javy i bylo to samo, zanim sie zaladowal zdazylem zrobic sobie doslownie herbate wrocic i poczekac az sie odpali ...

a jak zmusic gentoo zeby pobral FF 64 bit :>

----------

## Belliash

emerge mozilla-firefox ?

----------

## lo53r

no to tez tak zrobile 

emerge -av mozilla-firefox-bin

i na tej przegladarce dzialam, wiec skad pytanie ze mam FF 32bit ?

----------

## Belliash

mozilla-firefox a mozilla-firefox-bin to chyba roznica, nie uwazasz?

Bo jesli masz 64bit system, to nie wiem czemu uzywasz 32bit firefoxa, jak mozesz miec 64bit?  :Neutral: 

----------

## timor

Ja takie coś miałem przez urządzenie lo, tzn jedna zła regułka na firewallu i właśnie tak się to objawiało. Wchodziłem na kurnik, robiłem herbatę... słodziłem... mieszałem.... ooo wskoczył  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *timor wrote:*   

> Ja takie coś miałem przez urządzenie lo, tzn jedna zła regułka na firewallu i właśnie tak się to objawiało. Wchodziłem na kurnik, robiłem herbatę... słodziłem... mieszałem.... ooo wskoczył 

 

napisal ze nie ma firewalla...

----------

## timor

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> napisal ze nie ma firewalla...

 Ale czy ma urządzenie lo?

----------

## Belliash

 *timor wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   napisal ze nie ma firewalla... Ale czy ma urządzenie lo?

 

eeeeeeeeeeee..............

To chyba ma kazdy......

'lo' pozatym nie jest urzadzeniem tylko interfejsem sieciowym (local Loopback).

Ma to tyle co mis yogi do strazaka....

----------

## manwe_

No właśnie nie. Nie pamiętam już dokładnie przez co i kiedy, ale też pewnego pięknego dnia zniknęło mi lo [chyba któraś alpha baselayout zrobiła -x dla /etc/init.d/net.lo]. Jaki był efekt? Programy wine nie startowały, bo nie mogły pogadać z wineserver. Ale w żaden otwarty sposób tego nie komunikowały, tylko wisiały. Co to ja się naszukałem....

p.s.

http://images31.fotosik.pl/75/1079798385fec12a.jpg  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

jego brak to problem,

fakt...

ale my nie mowim o braku

ale o nadmiarze...

----------

## timor

Ja miałem to samo co manwe, pewnego dnia przestało działać. Potem zauważyłem że wyłączając iptables działa, sprawdziłem po kolei regułki i w końcu wpadłem co było grane  :Wink:  Podobnie jak manwe nie miałem, żadnych błędów i czyściutko w logach  :Rolling Eyes: 

Właśnie o jakąś taką dziwną sytuację mi chodzi.

Co do urządzenia/interfejsu lo to tzw. jeden ciul... ;P

----------

## Belliash

 *timor wrote:*   

> Ja miałem to samo co manwe, pewnego dnia przestało działać. Potem zauważyłem że wyłączając iptables działa, sprawdziłem po kolei regułki i w końcu wpadłem co było grane  Podobnie jak manwe nie miałem, żadnych błędów i czyściutko w logach 
> 
> Właśnie o jakąś taką dziwną sytuację mi chodzi.
> 
> Co do urządzenia/interfejsu lo to tzw. jeden ciul... ;P

 

tylko ze ten ciul nie jest nizcemu winien...

a kolega nie ma firewalla, tak przynajmniej twierdzi... wiec dajmy juz temu spokoj

----------

## lo53r

po dluzszej przerwie powrocilem.

bylo juz grane emerge mozilla-firefox i ladnie mi skompilowal, tylko ze dziad nie widzi wtyczek.

probowalem tez usunac jave zakladac konto innemu userowi i to nie jest kwestia konfiguracji ustawien dla danego user'a 

ide sprobowac flash'a zrobic na 64 bitowym lisie

jezeli ktos ma jakies nowe informacje, prosze o wpis

i wszystkiego najlepszego w 2008  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

sun dostarcza pluginu do ff 32 bitowego, dziala z firefox-bin, 64 bitowa wtyczka jest na blackadown. bezposrednio z 64 bitowej javy moze bodajze opera skorzystac poniewaz nie potrzebuje pluginu. ale podkreslam bodajze.  zobacz co masz w /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/

----------

## lo53r

witam,

jestem wlasnie po bitwie skorzystalem z tego watku https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-578238-view-next.html?sid=b86ff25981c83a88f46b79df80c1d91a

faktem jest, ze flash i java jest widziana, jednak problem dla ktorego zalozylem watek nie zostal zazegnany

Przypominam, ze chodzilo o to, iz wszystko co wymaga javy potrzebuje z dobre 10 minut, aby sie zaladowac/wlaczyc/uruchomic (nie potrzebne skreslic) 

FireFox nadal nie chce zaladowac apletu na stronie http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml, azureus wlecze sie nie milosiernie. Niestety nie pamietam od ktorego momentu tak mam

----------

## Belliash

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> sun dostarcza pluginu do ff 32 bitowego, dziala z firefox-bin, 64 bitowa wtyczka jest na blackadown. bezposrednio z 64 bitowej javy moze bodajze opera skorzystac poniewaz nie potrzebuje pluginu. ale podkreslam bodajze.  zobacz co masz w /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/

 

Sun dostarcza 64bit plugina...

----------

